# Anyone in southampton???



## kellyc88

I desperately need help! I have a 4 week old baby who needs to be pts, a male who is constantly squeaking and i think based on how unhealthy those two seem to be, i could do with having the litter checked over. I just dont know how to do these things on my own, and i cant tell whats wrong. My vet charges a lot to even see the, let alone treatment! If anyone is in or around Southampton and will help me i would be so appreciative.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

nearest to you Is Isle of Wight. First emergency measure I would take is to house them seperately as your post infers they are together.


----------



## kellyc88

The little one died, another was showing similar signs so as it wasn't the weekend I took her to the vet, antibiotics seem to have perked her up! Very pleased but sad about the little guy I lost


----------



## Galaxy

I just wondered what your using for their bedding?


----------



## kellyc88

carefresh litter and shredded paper bedding


----------



## kellyc88

but i was using wood shavings until i found out that was bad, i changed over about a month ago to wood based cat litter on a friends recommendation and then to carefresh last week


----------



## Galaxy

hmm..... did you get them from a breeder or petshop?


----------



## kellyc88

a 'breeder' - A place called rosies rodents. But she wasnt as amazing as she claimed...the 2 we got were meant to be girls for a start lol


----------



## Galaxy

Well that already speaks volumes, i'm afraid. Have you asked anyone on here if they have heard of her before. Seems like she saw you coming and off loaded you with some poorly mice! Which isn't fair on you or the mice.


----------



## kellyc88

no i didnt, i only signed up here when the litter was born. I was just meant to get my son a nice easy to keep pet for easter. She charged me £10 per mouse, which since signing up here i have realised is extortion! She also told me she had 3rd gen family trees and i would get a care pack and documents for each mouse which i never got. After pixie had her litter i tried to call and email rosie but surprise surprise her phone was disconnected and email shut down :roll:


----------



## Galaxy

Those kind of people make me sooo VERY mad!!! I know some pet shops can charge quite a bit. The one in town where I live charge £7.50 each. Where abouts in Soton are you? I used to live in Woolston. Pampurred pets in Shirley used to get good mice in (if you need to get more!) I don't know if they still sell them tho. Am really sorry that this happened to you and your son.


----------



## kellyc88

It's ok, I am giving mine antibiotics and they are perking up nicely. I live near lordshill and I don't think pet shops sell mice anymore  I have learnt a lot from this ordeal! And even though wev had a lot of trouble and lost a few along the way, they are lovely pets! I will definitely be keeping mice from now on! Where do u live now?


----------



## Galaxy

Bracknell. Moved here back in 2002. I did use to visit soton quite a lot but fell out with relatives so don't go very often. I used to go all over soton & Totton to get my mice but this was back in the early 90's. I am REALLY glad this experience hasn't put you off mice, afterall it isn't their fault that there are unscrupulous people in the world!


----------



## kellyc88

No, the mice are wonderful but the breeder is a cow lol


----------



## Galaxy

You know that is actually an insult to cows! lol. Have just tried myself to get some more mice from a preloved advert & the woman won't give me her address to get them or any contact details. How else is she gonna sell them. :?


----------



## kellyc88

That's where I found mine! Avoid rosies rodents! Lol. She also had a reptile room, so I had quite a good guess at where surplus stock went  and yeah ur right, poor cows that was harsh!


----------



## daveyjones

I'm sorry for all the problems you had. At least you haven't been but off though. I'm sure i contacted this person in the past via preloved. Was it this lady that had lots of different rodents listed and seemed really professional and strict over who the rodents went to and the service she offered??


----------



## kellyc88

Yup sounds like her, but when u get there the rodents are all stacked on top of each other in a room, she had around 50 baby mice alone and downstairs she has a reptile room with about 20 snakes and lizards and in the garden are 4 hutches stacked on top of each other, each with two big rabbits and a litter in it. And seeing all that, I still didn't twig that she wasn't what she said she was lol. Feel a tiny bit stupid now


----------



## Galaxy

Happens to the best of us! Just chalk it up to experience


----------



## daveyjones

don't feel silly at all. I bought my first mice from a 'breeder' who was selling up. Despite alarm bells going off when I was stood in her house, I still bought them and it turned out all the females were pregnant. When I spoke to her about it she went from 'professional' to 'ignorant', claiming not to have known etc etc and was I sure they haven't gotten pregnant here... well, no, I didn't have any males at the time! lol. It kind of took the fun out of selecting what I wanted myself but it was a very quick learning curve into mouse breeding. I was intending to breed but not quite like that! Suffice to say it doesn't matter who someone says they are now and how professional they sound, I'll be checking and double checking. It happens to everyone probably just once. How are they doing now? If you decide you want more at any point, I am a new breeder (approx 6 months) but I do have pet mice babies free to good homes if you don't mind travelling to Dorset to get them xx


----------



## kellyc88

They are doing really well! I have no room for more right now lol but in the future I will. I can't breed the ones I have again coz of all the problems but I would love to in the future


----------

